# Bonnie Fogg



## Diana (Sep 24, 2008)

Some of you might of read a while back that her husband Larry has been sick. Had gal stones. I just talked with Bonnie and prayers are needed for Larry, her husband. They just found out that he has liver cancer. She is not sure how far it has progressed but he is not feeling very well. Bonnie and Larry are very close and could use all the thoughts and prayers that we can send to them.




Sorry to be a barer of bad news.


----------



## Bozley (Sep 24, 2008)

Diana,

I am so sorry to hear this. I will keep Bonnie and Larry in my thoughts and prayers.

Sue


----------



## dreamlandnh (Sep 24, 2008)

My thoughts/prayers are with Bonnie and Larry through this.

You say the word and we are they for you Bonnie/Larry!


----------



## Charley (Sep 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Sep 24, 2008)

I just went out and lite a candle for them too.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=bfogg


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Many prayers and LOTS of white light being sent your way Bonnie and Larry. Praying that Larry will make a full recovery.

((((((((Hugs))))))))


----------



## Diana (Sep 24, 2008)

dreamlandnh, your link doesn't work. Perhaps we should start a whole new site for Bonnie & Larry.

[SIZE=18pt]*Works now.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Charlene (Sep 24, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear this. please update when you can, prayers are going out to bonnie and larry.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this news.

Bonnie, please know that you and your husband will be in our family's prayers.


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh,

I am so sorry to hear this! Bonny and Larry you are in our Thoughts and Prayers!


----------



## kaykay (Sep 24, 2008)

Sending prayers Bonnie!

Kay


----------



## Sterling (Sep 24, 2008)

My prayers are going out for Larry and Bonnie.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 24, 2008)

Prayers going out to Larry and Bonnie!


----------



## Mona (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh no, what sad news. Bonnie, I am sending prayers for you and Larry.


----------



## twister (Sep 24, 2008)

oh no that is sad news, we are sending prayers and good thoughts to you and Larry, Bonnie that Larry may have a quick and full recovery.

God Bless

Yvonne


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh my, I am so sorry to hear this.

Please let Bonnie know that her and Larry will be in my prayers!


----------



## Gini (Sep 24, 2008)

Bonnie and Larry my prayers are with you both.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 24, 2008)

Bonnie..........

Thinking of you both in Light........ Wish I could say or do more......


----------



## anoki (Sep 24, 2008)

I am soo, soo sorry to read this.....

Bonnie you have crossed through my thoughts many times the last few weeks....

Both of you will be getting lots of positive thoughts from here...

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## MiniforFaith (Sep 24, 2008)

Bonnie, I am so sorry that you have to be going threw this. Prayers coming your way for Larry to have a complete recovery. We are ALL here for you Bonnie!!


----------



## miniaddiction (Sep 24, 2008)

Prayers for Bonnie and Larry


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww. That's too bad. My thoughts go out to both of them.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh Bonnie,,,

We love you and are thinking of you and Larry. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 24, 2008)

I will be







for Larry and Bonny.

Leslie


----------



## Fred (Sep 24, 2008)

Prayers being sent your way Bonnie and Larry! Love you both Linda


----------



## Connie P (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh no - many prayers coming your way Bonnie and Larry.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll definitely include Larry and Bonnie in my prayers.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 24, 2008)

If you wish it, immediate healing sent and love and prayers for you both as well, Bonnie..you're never alone.


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 24, 2008)

Lots of prayers being sent your way Bonnie and Larry!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Sep 24, 2008)

Adding my prayers for you and Larry, Bonnie. BIG HUGS as well.

Jodi


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 24, 2008)

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts too.


----------



## bfogg (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you all!

We see an oncologist tomorrow.Right now he is still in the hospital on a morphine pump. I am using my emergency days to be with him,although I used up my 5 days as of Tuesday. He says it's funny, as soon as I walk in he can go right to sleep and stay asleep most of the day but when I am not there he can't stay asleep.

Larry is or was, a big tough guy (softie with kids and animals)who can make any construction equipment purr. He always has to be in control of the situation.

He was fighting going to sleep the other day and I said to him "hon go to sleep you need it,and he said, "will you be here when I wake up"?



I said well of course I'm not going anywhere.It made me feel sad to see him insecure. I am there all day from 8 to around 9 at night. He gets confused with all the morphine I think.

Tonight I had 5 Reiki Masters there doing work on him so he should have a good night.

After 44 years it's hard to be apart and we are still best friends.

Thank you for your support, it means a lot.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 24, 2008)

I lit a candle and will keep one going.

Bonnie you and Larry are in my prayers and thoughts.

* [SIZE=18pt]((((HUGS)))) [/SIZE]* to both of you.

May the Lord wrap His healing hands around Larry.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh Bonnie....I'm so sorry..add me to the list working.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 24, 2008)

Sending our prayers for Larry.

Christy


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Sep 24, 2008)

Dear dear Bonnie strength to you and prayers for your hubby.


----------



## horsefeather (Sep 24, 2008)

Bonnie,

I know not what to say....You mean SO much to me, so Larry does also! Please know I would do anything possible to help you both in any way! You help so many people and their beloved pets, life just doesn't seem fair! Please tell Larry we will be sending light and love to you both!!

Pam and Curt


----------



## AngieA (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't forget to take care of yourself Bonnie.....he is going to need you. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Sep 25, 2008)

Bonnie - just saw this. I am so sorry you are both going through this. I will let Ron know to send Reiki to Larry also. Obviously we have been thinking of you and missing you during nationals. Let us know if there is anything we can do for either of you.

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## Miniv (Sep 25, 2008)

Angie said:


> Don't forget to take care of yourself Bonnie.....he is going to need you. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.....



Angie's right, you know..........Save some strength for yourself too.........

I will be Sending to Larry tonight..........


----------



## REO (Sep 25, 2008)

I got tears in my eyes reading your post Bonnie.

As I said in my email, I'll be sending all I can to Larry and big {{{{{Hugs}}}}} to you.

Take care of yourself too please!


----------



## luckymeacres (Sep 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, we are praying for you.

I don't personally know you, but see you often and have used you useful suggetions.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 25, 2008)

Adding my prayers and thoughts for healing to all these others, for you both, Bonnie....

(For those who may not know--Bonnie is a longtime LB forum member, and has been helpful to others here many a time...she has demonstrated kindness and compassion in many circumstances; may it come back for her and her husband now!)

Margo


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 25, 2008)

Sending prayers and (((HUGS))) to Bonnie and Larry- so sorry to hear this news..


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my! Bonnie and Larry, know that we are thinking of you and praying for you both!

Lyn


----------



## horseplay (Sep 25, 2008)

Try to stay strong, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FoRebel (Sep 25, 2008)

Prayers for Larry and Bonnie!


----------



## Marylou (Sep 25, 2008)

Healing thoughts and






to both of you


----------



## ozymandias (Sep 25, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

wishing you both[SIZE=24pt]good karma[/SIZE]


----------



## Barbie (Sep 25, 2008)

Adding my prayers Bonnie and Larry. Bonnie - stay strong and take care of yourself as Larry needs you.

Barbie


----------



## Davie (Sep 25, 2008)

Bonnie, so very sorry to hear of Larry's illness. I know you will both be strong. Thoughts and Prayer during this time. Please keep your Forum family posted. We are all here for you.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 25, 2008)

Adding my prayers for Bonnie & Larry.

Mary


----------



## wildoak (Sep 25, 2008)

Bonnie, I'm so sorry to read this. You are both in my prayers......take care of yourself as well as Larry.

Jan


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh no, just read this.. haven't been able to get on for a couple of days. I'm so sorry- sending a bazillion prayers your way for you and Larry!!! And yes, take care of yourself too! We love you and will surely be thinking about you both.


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 26, 2008)

Prayers and hugs to Bonnie!

Kim


----------



## sedeh (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry Bonnie. Your post brought tears to my eyes.....I'm so glad he has someone like you in his corner. Prayers coming your way. Be strong. Take care of yourself.









I lit a candle for you.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

Bonnie -

You have done so much for me over the years ... I am sending good thoughts and prayers your way...

Liz R.


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my, I am sorry you both have to go through this. Good thoughts and prayers going out for Larry & Bonnie.


----------



## Marylou (Sep 27, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 27, 2008)

sending up prayers and white light, and will continue doing so. I am sorry to hear this sad news.

Robin


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Sep 28, 2008)

You're both still in my thoughts and prayers, and I just wanted to let you know.

Jodi


----------



## Diana (Sep 28, 2008)

Bumping it up. Just relite mind and placed an extra one here.


----------



## nootka (Sep 28, 2008)

Keeping them in my thoughts...

Liz M.


----------



## woodnldy (Sep 28, 2008)

Bonnie, My prayers are with you and Larry. Take care of yourself and Know there are a lot of people out here praying for you both. All my Love and Blessings Cheryl


----------



## normajeanbaker (Sep 28, 2008)

Bonnie, I am very sorry to hear this and am sending good thoughts Larry and your way!!

Take care-

~Jen~


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Sep 28, 2008)

My love, (((HUGS))), and



prayers are there for both Ms Bonnie and Larry. I lit a candle for them as well. We're just a click away if there's anything else we can do.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=bfogg


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sorry you both are having to go through this. I pray your husband makes a full recovery. My best wishes and prayers for both of you.


----------



## Marylou (Sep 29, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Ghost Horse (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending any and all spare prayers your way Bonnie

~Megan


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 30, 2008)

I lit a candle. God bless you both. I will pray for you! I've only been into minis since January and if theres one thing I've learned, it's that mini people are a whole different breed of people! With all these people praying for your husband, we know miracles will happen!!!!

Joyce


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Sep 30, 2008)

Candles are burning and prayers are continuing for Larry and Ms Bonnie. May God bring peace and healing to you both.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Kathy2m (Oct 1, 2008)

So very sorry, Ill keep both of them in my thoughts and prayers, Kathy


----------



## Marylou (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 4, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 5, 2008)

bumping, just relite my candle for Bonnie and Larry.


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 7, 2008)

Lite a candle for Bonnie and Larry, I just relit one.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 7, 2008)

Larry now has jaundice his cancer has grown over the bile duct shutting down the duct. They are doing another ultra sound tomorrow and then putting in a stent to let the bile through.

I went back in the room and asked the Dr if Larry would be here at Christmas and he shook his head no. Larry thinks he is going to get better it's so very hard.

Bonnie


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 7, 2008)

Hold tight to your faith and hope, miracles can and do happen. He is in our Reiki share each week.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 7, 2008)

bfogg said:


> Larry now has jaundice his cancer has grown over the bile duct shutting down the duct. They are doing another ultra sound tomorrow and then putting in a stent to let the bile through.
> I went back in the room and asked the Dr if Larry would be here at Christmas and he shook his head no. Larry thinks he is going to get better it's so very hard.
> 
> Bonnie


((((Hugs)))) Bonnie.

Larry is putting up a brave fight for both himself and you. Let him do so. He is still a man, and he doesn't want you or anyone else to worry about him.

Much love and many prayers being sent your way. May you both have the courage to face the days ahead, and the strength to do what you must, and the peace and love of family and friends to help you both find comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## Marylou (Oct 7, 2008)

Bonnie, prayers and good wishes are being sent! ((((hugs))))


----------



## Sterling (Oct 7, 2008)

Bonnie, you and Larry have been in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry you both are going through this. God bless you both.


----------



## Mona (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh Bonnie, I am so sorry you and Larry are going through this.



(((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Charlene (Oct 7, 2008)

oh bonnie, i'm so sorry. i can't know what larry is going through but i can sure relate to your pain. knowing what was to come, i spent those last months loving gary with a vengeance, holding him tight every night, coaxing him to eat even when he had no appetite, planning things for a future i knew would not happen just to keep his spirits up. it's the hardest thing i ever did but i am satisfied in the knowledge that he knew i loved him more than life itself.

you can do this, even during the times when you feel like falling completely apart. you have my number, use it if you feel the need. i know how scared you are, i've been there. you and larry remain in my prayers each night. i pray for your strength and i pray for a miracle but if God decides he needs larry, i pray for a peaceful journey for him.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 7, 2008)

Bonnie...you are both in my thoughts each day. I can't imagine what you are both going through. You call me any time you need to just talk or a quick HI. We all send you our love and prayers.

Kar


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 7, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]((((HUGS))))[/SIZE]

Bonnie you and Larry continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. I will continue to pray for a miracle, they do happen. If the Good Lord needs another angel and it has to be Larry may his journey easy.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 7, 2008)

Dear God in heaven, please help these people to make this an easy journey. I'm so sorry for you. Prayers and Miracles for you both........

Joyce


----------



## REO (Oct 7, 2008)

God bless you both. I pray for Larry to have ease in his time with you. And I pray for you to take care of yourself and have the strength you need.

I love you Bonnie.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh My gosh Bonnie... I am so very sorry for you and Larry. No one should ever have to watch someone they love so much go through this. I wish we could help. Everyone is sending their love to you both.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm very sorry Bonnie. Prayers for strength and comfort for you both.


----------



## Diana (Oct 8, 2008)

Bon, Send you and Larry my



always. Give a shout if you need anything at all. Love ya Diana


----------



## Marylou (Oct 9, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## sedeh (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Bonnie.



Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.......and lots of Hugs.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 9, 2008)

Please light a candle for Larry and Ms Bonnie. They need your prayers and thoughts. Thank you so much.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=bfogg

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Fred (Oct 10, 2008)

candle lit and prayers also. Linda


----------



## Marylou (Oct 10, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## redwoodsong (Oct 11, 2008)

Prayers sent out to Bonnie & Larry, for strength, for peace and for embracing the support of friends and family. We are all here for you. Bonnie you hold a special place in my heart and I wish I could make it all better, for the both of you. Larry, I don't know why bad things happen to good people, cause you are indeed "good people"!! May the angels surround you both with love and light.

I am here for you both. Will send healing and calming energy.

Bonnie, I am just a phone call away, day or night.

God Bless

Love to you both,

Patty


----------



## redwoodsong (Oct 11, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## bfogg (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,

It has been a tough week. He has been in the hospital and I have been staying there to take care of him. One night the pain was so bad he was shaking and sweating, with tears rolling down his face and the nurse said no you still have 18 minutes to go and wouldn't give it to him.

I was beside myself. I finally went out there and said very quietly,look I am not watching my husband cry! Call the $^& dam Dr. NOW.

And I am not leaving this station until you do that! She finally did give him a shot, she had let him miss 2 doses which is why he was in this much agony in the first place..........I then knew I had to keep track of all his meds and when or if he got it.

Word got round and the next day everything changed and he got it as needed and I saw to it it was given on time.

I finally brought him home this afternoon. Hospice will be coming out and helping us.

It is so hard, they say 2 weeks and he is thinking he has a lot more time...........he asked me if anyone told me a time frame, I lied and said no.........I know if I told him it would not be good for him. I think he will become aware himself as he feels worse. I don't know if what I do is right or not, never been through something like this before.

One thing that worries me is I can't seem to remember anything or be able to make decisions or do things. I start something and then forget what I am doing.

If someone is nice or sympathetic to me I end up in a flood of tears. Hospice was trying to get me to sign a do not resusitate order in front of Larry and I finally broke down and said "look I can't do this right now"! How could I say I didn't want them to try and save him?

well again thank you for all your support and prayers



All of my time is taken up right now so if you have contacted me and I havn't gotten back to you, I am sorry. It just seems like time is speeding by.

Love you all,

Bonnie


----------



## JourneysEnd (Oct 12, 2008)

Bonnie, have you asked your doctor about something for YOUR nerves ?

There are several safe medications that would help you deal with your anxieties right now.

I forget what I'm doing and I'm not under the presure you are !

I agree with not telling the time frame. It serves no purpose to tell him.

Know you're in our prayers.

Vickie


----------



## kaykay (Oct 12, 2008)

Bonnie please call hospice and line them up as soon as you can. They will be a huge help to both of you.

I know when my sister had cancer her dr said he NEVER gives time lines because they can be a self fufilling prophecy. He said people do much better and live longer when not given one.

Please call me anytime bonnie. I know its so scarey and hard when you have never been through something like this.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry Ms Bonnie that you and Larry are going through so much. Please know that you have lots of wonderful people on this forum and lots of other places who love y'all and are continuing to lift the both of you up in prayer. Let us know if we can do more. I'm going to light another candle for y'all.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## anoki (Oct 12, 2008)

Bonnie, I am sooo sorry and very sad to read this.....

You and Larry continue to be in my thoughts....

((((((((hugs))))))))

~kathryn


----------



## nootka (Oct 12, 2008)

I am so sorry, Bonnie, for what you're going through.

My thoughts are with you and with Larry, that he does indeed have more time than you think he does, and all the time he needs for this part of his life.

I wish there were something I could do for you that would ease your burdens.

Please know our thoughts are with you.

Liz M.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 12, 2008)

NO I hadn't thought of taking something myself. But I think I would be afraid it would make me I don't know dopey?

It sounds like a good idea though. I will call tomorrow and ask. Thank you for the idea.






Bonnie


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bonnie GOOD FOR YOU taking a stand at the hospital and insisting that he be properly cared for. I tend to avoid confrontation when I can but there are times when ya just gotta raise you know what. Sounds like you had one of those times and came through it like a champ. If he has missed his medication it sounds like someone should have it called to their attention. Please don't forget to take care of yourself; you'll be less good for Larry if you don't. Prayers for you both.


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 12, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers goes out.

Leslie


----------



## Bozley (Oct 12, 2008)

Bonnie,

I am so sorry that you and your family are going through this.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Sue


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Bonnie,,,

My heart breaks for you. Hospice is wonderful. They are gods gift.

I remember feeling so horrible signing the DNR for my Mom. That is a natural feeling. You are just doing what you need to to take care of him. It is not bad. I wish I could help you.


----------



## Marylou (Oct 13, 2008)

Bonnie, do talk to the Doc and get something for yourself. There are meds out there that will relax you without making you sleepy. You need to conserve your strength so you will be there strong for Larry. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Barbie (Oct 13, 2008)

Bonnie - sending prayers out to you and Larry. Wish I could do more. Please take care of yourself. Hospice is a wonderful thing.

Barbie


----------



## Charlene (Oct 13, 2008)

bfogg said:


> Hello everyone,It has been a tough week. He has been in the hospital and I have been staying there to take care of him. One night the pain was so bad he was shaking and sweating, with tears rolling down his face and the nurse said no you still have 18 minutes to go and wouldn't give it to him.
> 
> I was beside myself. I finally went out there and said very quietly,look I am not watching my husband cry! Call the $^& dam Dr. NOW.
> 
> ...


reading this post brought back so many memories. bonnie, good for you insisting on pain meds! i only had to do that one time and i made sure the nurses knew if i had to do it a second time, it wouldn't be pretty. there is NO excuse good enough for a terminal patient to be in pain. overdosing and "addiction" are NOT issues here. the most important thing is keeping larry pain free.

i can't even count the times i lied to gary during that last 3 weeks. i saw no point in telling him he was dying. you do what you think you need to do to keep larry's spirits up. God will forgive a few little lies. when we brought gary home from the hospital, he wanted to sit in his recliner a few times. i had to wrap a sheet around him to restrain him because he would try to get up and i knew he could not. i lied and told him it was to keep his chest warm. he knew no different. *sigh*

get a little pad of paper and keep handy. i had so many things written down and was able to check them off as i did them. honey, there were days when i completely forgot to go to the bathroom! your mind will become mush and that is to be expected. it will STAY mush for a while and that's normal, too. i think it is our brain's way of helping us cope with the unthinkable. when you think of a question, jot it down immediately. i left room to write down answers, too, because i knew i would not remember what i was told.

one of the first things hospice had me do was sign a DNR. at the time, i felt like i was giving up but then when i thought about it, there was really nothing to give up on. he was dying, i knew that, and to try to bring him back would be fruitless.

the hospice people are angels. i do not know how i ever could have brought gary home were it not for our hospice nurses. they treated us like family and we grew to love them dearly. there will come a time, most likely, when larry will become oblivious to his surroundings. just because he doesn't seem to know what is happening or who is in the room with him doesn't mean you shouldn't talk to him. i talked to gary right up to the end. one-sided conversations, of course, but if there was even a tiny chance that he could hear me, i wanted him to know everything that was going on. our nurses told us that the sense of hearing is the last to leave and that we should talk to him as much and as often as we could. poor gary, he probably got tired of my babbling!

don't be afraid to cry when you are with him. you can't expect to be strong and stoic every minute. it's ok to break down, it's ok to let him know how sad you will be to lose him. while he is still lucid, tell him EVERYTHING you want him to know. i did not want gary to become comatose before i was able to tell him how much i loved him and how our 11 years were the best years of my life. i talked a lot about distant memories, things that made us smile and laugh. he was too weak to talk back but i know he heard everything i said to him because i saw him smile and occasionally, i saw a tear roll down his cheek.

toward the end, gary began "seeing" loved ones who had preceded him in death. he once opened his eyes and shouted "joey!!!" he saw his beloved nephew who died 10 years ago. i told gary to look for a guy with salt & pepper hair and a crooked nose, that would be my dad who gary never met.

not always but sometimes a terminal patient will get combative, especially toward the end. there were a few times when gary thought i was doing things that made him angry. once, he accused me of withholding water from him. he could not hold a glass himself, he was too weak, but he did not realize it. i finally gave him an empty styro cup to hold and that satisfied him. i knew that when those things were happening, he was not aware of what he was saying. if this becomes a problem, ask hospice to prescribe a sedative for larry. although i hated to do it, i had to sedate gary 2 or 3 times because, even though he was weak, i could not have kept him from climbing out of the bed when he became agitated. if larry says hurtful things to you, pay no attention. he won't realize what he is saying and he does not intend to hurt your feelings.

lastly, before larry becomes unresponsive, let him know you want to be with him when his time comes. it took me days to come to terms with it but several days before gary died and while he was still able to understand me, i told him i wanted to be with him, that i wanted him to go from my arms to God's arms. i gave him every chance to die without me there but it was obvious to me, after the fact, that he wanted me there. his last night on earth, i was so exhausted that when i pulled my chair up next to his bed and laid my head on his pillow, i went sound asleep holding his hand. he had been gone about 20 minutes when his mom woke me to tell me it was over. i have a vision of gary floating above the bed and thinking that yes, this would be a good time for me to go, she is at my side, touching me, but she is asleep and i can spare her the pain of watching me take my last breath. it was as peaceful an ending as i could have hoped for, no pain, no panic, he simply slipped away from me. to this day, i feel a closer connection because i was able to hold his hand when he left this world.

i hope this doesn't make you sadder but then, i know you can't BE any sadder. i just wanted you to know a little of what you might expect. i won't tell you to be strong because i know how awful it is for you right now. i won't tell you that it'll get better for you because i know you won't believe that. i won't tell you that watching larry die will be anything other than agony because it won't be. i will tell you that i would be honored to be able to be a shoulder to cry on and you can call me any time, day or night.

God bless you, bonnie. you have my admiration for taking good care of your man. as it was for me, it will be your last act of love for larry to be able to make his passing a peaceful one.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sitting here crying for you both. Bonnie for what you're facing and Charlene for what you've been through. Hopefully the fact that Bonnie can talk with someone who'se been through this will help give her strength. Bless you all!!


----------



## redwoodsong (Oct 13, 2008)

Bumping because I think of you every day!

Love to you both, Bonnie & Larry!

Charlene - Wow, an incredible post. My sympathies for your loss, but am so pleased you chose to share with Bonnie and the rest of us.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 13, 2008)

Charlene you have helped so much thank you thank you!








It is so comforting to just come on this thread and see all the wonderful things everyone has said. It really really helps so much. I don't think you can all realize how much you all help.

Thank you all,

Bonnie


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 13, 2008)

Bonnie i have been away from the forum taking a much-needed break... now i am SO SORRY that i was not here for you!!! you have done so much for our animals, you and Larry will certainly be in our prayers...

and Charlene, bless you for reliving your own pain to help Bonnie...


----------



## Charlene (Oct 13, 2008)

bfogg said:


> Charlene you have helped so much thank you thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bumping for bonnie and bonnie, i do know. i know so well how comforting our LB family is at times like this. bless you, sweetie. like everyone else here, i so wish there was more i could do.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm just speechless, I'm so sorry. God help both of you.

Joyce


----------



## horsefeather (Oct 13, 2008)

Bonnie,

Hospice is wonderful. I lost my daddy 8 years ago to cancer. When we brought him home hospice had been contacted and were there PDQ. Mom didn't want hospice at first because she knew that was the last step. However, she finally accepted what was going to happen. My daddy asked me the same question....how much longer. You would have had to know daddy, but I knew he wanted the truth. I told him 'they' said about 2 weeks. He said "Ok, I think I can handle that." We kept daddy fairly sedated because of the pain. My cousin was with us. She was an RN and made sure daddy didn't suffer. She was and has been my rock. I lost her and my mom 3 years ago, in the same week. But, even with all that, I cannot begin to fathom what you are going thru. I am not scared of much, but I am very scared I will outlive my hubby, and I truly don't want to!! My heart hurts for you and Larry!! Please do as those above have suggested, take something. We did and it helped! I know I can't really DO anything for either of you, but please know you are in my thoughts daily!! In my mind I send you strength to get thru this. I am pretty sure it will be the hardest thing you have ever done. I have never met Larry, but since I love you, I love him also. Love to both of you!!

Pam


----------



## Sterling (Oct 14, 2008)

Bonnie, I have been thinking about you and Larry and keeping you always in my prayers. I read Charlene's post thru tears and thank her for sharing her last private moments with Gary. God Bless all of you.... you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 14, 2008)

Bonnie,

I am reading your posts and thinking and praying for you daily.

Please know that you withholding the timeframe is the right thing to do. He knows he is terminal, but no one, not a doctor, or even you knows when it will happen. There is only one that knows, and when He calls, He calls. It is all in His time.

My grandfather was given 2 to 6 months. The doctors were wrong. It was a long 2 years. But, he could have just as easily went the following week. One never knows.

Until then, you are doing everything right. There are no right or wrong things at this time when it comes to you carring for the person you love. You have a heart of gold and you will know in your heart at that time what is right. Please don't ever second guess yourself. I know you are keeping Larry comfortable, and continueing to do so and showing him your love and courage will give him the support he needs.

Also, please let Larry know that you are ok with him deciding when he is ready to go. Give Larry the permission to leave when he can not take any more. This sounds like such a small thing, but sometimes people hang on and suffer longer than they should because they are worried about the ones they leave behind. Let Larry know that you will be ok and that you will dearly miss him, but that you can make it.

As far as the DNR, go ahead and give yourself permission to sign it. It doesn't mean the end, but it means that you are not going to see him suffer a fate that is more painful than letting him go be with God. Again, it is not your decision when he should go. It is between Larry and God.

Remember, you have many people here that will listen day or night and will help at a moment's notice.

And yes, hospice is a wonderful wonderful organization. They have helped my family tremendously. They were there when we couldn't remember what we needed to do even though we kept a diary of everything so that we could even try to keep our heads screwed on straight. They were there when it was over to hold our hands, let us cry on their shoulders, and to tell us that we did a good job. They sent us cards and flowers. They were part of our small family. Our family has needed their help 2 times, and with both experiences I don't think we could have made it without them.

And Bonnie, remember, you know there is more than life on this earth. You know that Larry will be there and watching over you always. So remember, talk, laugh, enjoy the good moments. Treasure them always. And always remember that it is not goodbye, but see you later.

Love and light.

Everyone, please light and keep the candles burning...

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=bfogg


----------



## Marylou (Oct 14, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 15, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are there Ms Bonnie. Wonderful people on this forum have shared very emotional and trying times in their lives. I thank them for sharing with you and all of us. I can't imagine the heartbreak they feel; but, I thank God for continuing to bring them comfort and healing as they share such personal accounts. God bless you all.





Joan


----------



## Barbie (Oct 15, 2008)

Bonnie, my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and Larry. Take care!

Barbie


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 15, 2008)

You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 15, 2008)

Bonnie, I have not been here to read the last few days and am so sad about the latest news. My prayers and heart is with you both!

I also went through some of the same things that Charlene mentioned with my Mom. She was not supposed to make it through the night when she was admitted to the hospital, but did, and in fact recovered enough to go home for a month, and that month was the sweetest time we had with her, though the toughest. She also though saw and talked to her best friend, father, etc... that have been looong gone. She didnt remember any of it when she 'came back to us' but it was very difficult to go through. In the end though, she knew that I was there because she would try to respond to my voice, though she couldnt. My uncle was the same- I could see by the monitors that when I spoke, his breathing and pulse, etc... would go up, but he could not respond... so they DO know you are there!!

I would not have done anything like that in front of him either, and if he still has faith that he is going to hang on for a while, that is OK!! People have done amazing things!!

I agree too, he is trying to be strong for you. My Dad was the same, but he knew, and I realized later he really did know, but would not let on to anyone.

Hospice is wonderful and we found some absolutely amazing people there, a couple of which I swear were really angels visiting here, and I will never forget them.

Thinking of you and Larry- take care of yourself too- you can't be there for him if you are not up to par either and you dont want to get sick or anything and not be able to be there!

Love ya!!


----------



## bfogg (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you all ! I am continuing to put one foot in front of the other,and just doing what you gotta do!

Bless you all it helps to just come and read.

I am working as much as I can I have to. My daughter stays during the day so I can keep money coming in. Still doing readings and putting one foot in front of the other.

What a wonderful giving group you all are

Bonnie


----------



## Shari (Oct 15, 2008)

I never know what to say..but I am keeping you and your family in my thoughts and Prayers.

It is not easy,,, just make sure you take time to take care of yourself too. Easier said than done, I know.

My husband's father had liver and lung cancer... he wanted to pass away at home. They used a hospice too and my DH and is middle brother.. took care of him and their Mom.

<HUGS>


----------



## woodnldy (Oct 15, 2008)

Bonnie, words are so inadequate at a time like you are going through. My prayers are with you and Larry and your daughter. Hospice was a great help to my family when my sister had cancer,and again when my father was last stage with Alzheimer's. They enabled mom and I to keep them at home and close until the end. Know that even tho I don't say much ,my prayers are with you daily. Love and Blessings, Cheryl


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 15, 2008)

Bonnie, I have been tinking about you and Larry alot today...... You know that only part of Larry ends here... This is a terrible time for both of you but, maybe talking about after, making the passage easier..... I have a friend who was widowed at 48 She sat with her husband while he died holding his hand. She told him to walk thru the gate and watch for her and the rest of their children. They had burried a little daughter a couple years earlier.... He said to her he wanted to sleep where Debora was that night and she kissed him and told him to go. Her last words to him were, when you see us coming, you and Debora run to meet us."

I thought that was such a lovely story. Then she watched his breathing slpw and stop. What a beautiful passing.

Larry will be there for you..... praying for a peaceful heart to help ease his passing.

Lyn


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 15, 2008)

Bonnie,

you and Larry will be carried deep in my heart. Take care of yourself too. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Marylou (Oct 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Charlene (Oct 16, 2008)

thinking about you, bon, and sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie, I am so sorry to hear about Larry. I lost my Husband 5 yrs ago to cancer after being together 35 yrs. It's different for everyone. My husband knew. We were told he had 90 days but he almost made a year. He didn't want to deal with the details of his condition and treatment so he let me. It gave me something to focus on and feel that I was doing something in such a hopeless situation. He just "visited" with the Drs. I believe his positive attitude made a difference. If Larry wants to believe there is hope,let him.It may help. He may also know but feel he is protecting you by not talking about it. Everyone says to stay strong and you will because you love him. Just remember to take care of you too. Find someone you can discuss the realities with when you need to. Take advantage of offers for help even if its only to get some rest while someone else visits with him. In the end I found comfort knowing we had that extra time and that he past quickly before the bad pain set in. He had a DNR too and honoring it was the tuffest thing I've ever had to do. I have enough good memories to last forever(and a few I'd still like to "discuss" with him). I'm lucky to have friends and family who still talk about him and share memories.So often people are afraid to,not wanting to upset you. For me it eases the missing him, knowing others do too. Enjoy want ever time you have with him. Everything else can wait. I'll keep you both in my prayers. Take care. Jane


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of you and Larry and hoping that whatever kind of day yesterday was, that today is better. It occurred to me that when friends tell you to stay strong it doesn't mean you can't take time for yourself. Please remember that it isn't necessary to be strong 24 hours a day. It's OK to have moments when you feel that you can't deal, or can't do more, and to just let your guard down for a while. Your strength will return because it's part of who you are.

God Bless.


----------



## Marylou (Oct 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## woodnldy (Oct 16, 2008)

Prayers and Blessings, One day at a time.

Love Cheryl


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie - Ron and I have been out of town for the last 6 days. I am so sorry. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Dont have any great words - just know we love you !!!

Lisa


----------



## Marylou (Oct 17, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 17, 2008)

Ms Bonnie,

Our love and prayers are there with you and Larry. You have always been there for us and we love and appreciate you. Please know that we haven't forgotten you and are just a click or call away. I thank God for supplying all your needs.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## qtrrae (Oct 17, 2008)

Bonnie, I am so very sorry to read this - Lots of prayers coming your way for you and Larry.

Just remember these words "Those Who Live In The Lord Never See each Other For The Last Time" They were my comfort when we lost our son, Kerry - I lived with the knowledge that someday I would see Kerry, again - may they help you in even some small way.

Hugs, my friend!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 17, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 17, 2008)

Just re-lit the candle for Bonnie....

Everyone, please light and keep the candles burning...

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=bfogg


----------



## Charlene (Oct 17, 2008)

mine is lit again. bonnie, i've been thinking about you every day and praying for larry's comfort.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2008)

This is so sad, I don't even have words.... Bonnie, sending love and light and prayers for you and Larry, and I lit a candle. I'm so very sorry


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 18, 2008)

Sending prayers to bless Larry with no more pain and suffering...

Bless your hearts in this stressful time..

Missy


----------



## kimbell (Oct 18, 2008)

Bonnie, I am so sorry. I am sending prayers for your strength and for Larry's comfort. Keep the Lord close to you, for He will help you with the sadness and pain you feel. Love & prayers, Kim

Trust in the Lord with all thine heart:

And lean not unto thine own understanding.

In all thy ways acknowledge Him,

And He shall direct your paths.

Proverbs 3: 5&6


----------



## anoki (Oct 18, 2008)

Thinking about you lots today Bonnie....found out this morning that a fellow Ontario Cardigan breeder's husband passed away last night



He had advanced liver disease, esophageal cancer, then ended up getting peritonitis on top of it all...just diagnosed a couple of weeks ago





lots of ((((hugs)))) coming your way....

~kathryn


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Bonnie



. Just wanted to let you know you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to both of you


----------



## tagalong (Oct 18, 2008)

Just peeking in to send some white light and give *Bonnie* a big hug...


----------



## woodnldy (Oct 19, 2008)

Hugs and prayers for you both. All my love Cheryl


----------



## nootka (Oct 19, 2008)

Still thinking of you often...

Liz


----------



## Valerie (Oct 19, 2008)

Still keeping you and Larry in my thoughts and prayers Bonnie!

Hugs to you both.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, mine are there, too! Love you!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 19, 2008)

Adding my thoughts and prayers for Bonnie & Larry.

Mary


----------



## Kathy2m (Oct 20, 2008)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers, Kathy


----------



## Charlene (Oct 20, 2008)

bump for bonnie & larry. still have you both in my prayers.


----------



## streaker (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Bonnie, Liz and I are thinking about you.... Call us if you need to talk.~Frank


----------



## Robin1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bonnie, you and Larry are in my thoughts and prayers. I haven't been on in a while so am sorry I didn't respond sooner.

Robin


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Oct 21, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers coming from us, too!

You have been on my mind the last few days! Kathy and Bob


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Bonnie? Just wondering how she and Larry are doing.


----------



## Fred (Oct 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Charlene (Oct 23, 2008)

bump...

bonnie, i am so worried about you. i know you're covered up but if you can, please post.


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 23, 2008)

Come on Bonnie please let us know that you are ok...


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 23, 2008)

Love and prayers are there for both of you!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Diana (Oct 24, 2008)

I got an email from Bonnie the other day. She is holding up but Larry is not doing well at all. He won't be with Bonnie for the holidays according to the doctors. Please all hang in there and Bonnie will post when she is up to it. She is very tired and is having a hard time dealing with see Larry so sick. I see Larry as smiling and working hard on his classice car and talking very little. He is Bonnies whole life and she is going to need us all to help lift her up. I send her a special little healing angel the other day in a card. If any of you would like to mail her a thinking of you type card PM for her mailing address.

Relite my candle for her and Larry as the tears fall on a wonderful couple.


----------



## Charlene (Oct 24, 2008)

one of the most difficult things to deal with in this situation is seeing a once-vital man decline. it is simply agony. i pray for bonnie every day, for her to have strength and for larry to be at peace. it's just so, so hard and there are no words that truly comfort.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh my wonderful caring Forum people you are all angels!

Larry is dying they thought he would go yesterday, but being Larry he is fighting with every breath he takes. he is pretty much comatose now, because he is so heavily medicated. He was extremely anxious and combative yesterday during the day and they put him on Atavan and thorazine with the morphine pump.

he weighs between 80 and90 lbs at 6'2 inches. I don't want him here like this but I so want him here..........not making sense I know.

He is unresponsive and I kiss him and hold him and tell him I love him and to go when the angels and Jesus come to take him to be with Cash and Pokey and Rocky.

Love

'Bonnie


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't worry if you are not making sense. We understand.

Our thoughts and prayers continue to go out to you and Larry.


----------



## anoki (Oct 24, 2008)

Continuing in my thoughts and prayers Bonnie & Larry.....

I agree with Charlene...it's one of the most difficult things to deal with...watching someone who was soo healthy and full of life slowly slip away





(((((hugs)))))

~kathryn


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 24, 2008)

My God, I am so sorry. Bless you and your families. I am praying for you.





Joyce


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh this bittersweet time between worlds....I am glad he feels no pain, my dad was the same then when medicated he relaxed. Mom lay with him just like you and said that it was ok to go..I really think he needed those words to let go. Now he comes back often to visit us....mom and I. If I could create a miracle and keep Larry with you, I would..know my heart breaks for you whilst you watch your true love go.


----------



## Charlene (Oct 24, 2008)

i type through my tears. my sweet, sweet bonnie, what you say makes perfect sense to me. stay with larry every minute, if you can't lay with him, at least hold his hand. talk to him, he will hear you. when he's ready, he will go. may his journey be a peaceful, swift one. my gary will be waiting to welcome him to Heaven. God bless you, my friend, God bless you both.


----------



## redwoodsong (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear Bonnie, love to you, Larry and your entire family. My thoughts and prayers are with you constantly! You are holding things together for Larry right now and that's incredible. I'm glad that you're able to be with him as he finds his way home. What a welcome he will receive!

I am here for you to lean on. My world has become such a better place since I got to know you. You know my heart and my soul and I couldn't ask for a better friend. And I will be there for you, I promise!!! God brought you and I together for a reason. And I am truly blessed.




love as always,

Patty


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Mona (Oct 24, 2008)

Sending continued prayers and hugs Bonnie.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh wow, how wrenching this must be for you, I have no words.



Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers, may you have the strength to make it through this devastating time....

edited to add this link to the candles page for Bonnie Light a candle

If you could go light a candle, it only takes a moment....


----------



## Fred (Oct 24, 2008)

Bonnie I don't know what to say my friend. If you need anything at all let me know. We are all continuing to pray for you and Larry. We love you both. Linda


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Oct 25, 2008)

Bonnie -

May The Lord comfort both of you in this impossibly trying time. You have our deepest sympathy. If there is anything we can do - just name it.

Mark & Sharon


----------



## CKC (Oct 25, 2008)

Please know that you and Larry are in our thoughts and prayers.

Kim


----------



## Barbie (Oct 25, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Larry - may he have a peaceful journey when it's time. I know you have a rough road ahead - just know I am thinking about you and wishing I could help.

Barbie


----------



## Charlene (Oct 25, 2008)

bump

thinking about you, bon.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 25, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 25, 2008)

Bonnie and Larry, words seem so little.

Please know that we love you guys. Bonnie, you have done so much to help so many of us and our beloved animals. I hope that all that wonderful caring will be sent back to you now in your time of fear and hurt. I am so sorry.


----------



## Robin1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bonnie, you and Larry are in my thoughts and prayers. May he cross peacefully and the Lord keep you in his hands.

Robin


----------



## susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Bonnie, I am heartbroken just trying to imagine what you are going through. I hope the united love and comfort of everyone on this forum helps in some small way.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## horsefeather (Oct 25, 2008)

Think of both of you every day. There is really no words to express my sorrow at your sorrow! I can't be with you in person, but Bonnie, know I am there with you in spirt!!





Pam


----------



## nootka (Oct 26, 2008)

Thinking of you...

(((hugs)))

Liz


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 26, 2008)

Bonnie I was so sorry to read your last post. Please know that we're all praying for both you and Larry at this most difficult time in life.


----------



## River Wood (Oct 26, 2008)

You also have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Diana (Oct 26, 2008)

I have just spoken with Bonnie. She is greatly appreciates all her forum friends in posting her. She does go on and read the post but hasn't the strenght to reply now. Larry is hanging on and just won't let go and this makes it very hard on Bonnie. He is in a lot of pain even with the meds he is getting. This is no way for any person to leave this earth. God must have a reason for doing this and we just don't know His reason yet.

Love you Bonnie






[SIZE=12pt]*Lite a candle for Bonnie & Larry *[/SIZE]


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry, this has got to be torture for all of you.



Poor Larry... More prayers


----------



## REO (Oct 26, 2008)

My heart aches for Bonnie and Larry. They have been in my thoughts and prayers every day.

What a nightmare for Bonnie. I'm so sorry.

{{{{Bonnie}}}}


----------



## Charlene (Oct 26, 2008)

bump for bonnie.

bonnie, i'm so sorry to know larry is in pain. after all he has been through, it seems to unfair.





i asked diana to give you a message but i will put it here, too. it's ok to ask God to take larry home. we reached this point with gary, the last couple of days, his mother and i prayed together and asked God to end what was no longer considered gary's "life". he was unresponsive, we knew he would never recover and after a long talk, we both felt comfortable with our request. it does not make you bad, it does not make you "unfaithful" to larry. to my way of thinking, it makes you a better person, maybe even a little stronger, to know you can finally give up this fight knowing larry will finally be at peace.

God bless you, bon. i wish i could be there to hold you.

charlene


----------



## bfogg (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you all again.

I have told him many times to go to Jesus and let the angels take him, that I will be fine. He has made everything safe for me here and he can go find Cash and Pokey.

He is not buying it i guess.

I even told him all his work here was done and he could retire in heaven!!!

Hospice says he will go when he's ready but it is so hard to see.

Love you all,

Bonnie


----------



## Charlene (Oct 26, 2008)

bonnie, are you giving larry a chance to be alone? gary's hospice nurses told me that i should leave for a few minutes, every now and then, just in case gary didn't want me there when he was ready to go. i did that several times even though i knew he would wait for me. i just had to give him that option.

thinking of you SO much!


----------



## Robin1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Bonnie,

I am so sorry for what you and Larry are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

Robin


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for all the pain and suffering Larry is going through as well as the emotional pain Ms Bonnie is going through. I can't imagine; but, my love and prayers are there and I know God is in control. May God surround the both of you with His love and ease the pain and suffering. I thank God for supplying all needs.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Oct 26, 2008)

Just spent a week cruising with Sylvia Browne. You were in my thoughts always. Sylvia said often to people that dying loved ones will wait til you are out of the room to let go. I included you in a special prayer for those in need that She does in a meditation. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 26, 2008)

Thinking of you still- bless you both.

I figured I would get in here and read while I am home and not at work and like I figured, am sitting here bawling my eyes out again. I'm so sorry!!!

Larry thinks he is supposed to stay with you- is there anyone else that has not spoken to him or someone else he needs to hear from? That was why my Mom was hanging on way past when she should have... and yes, after that was settled she did wait until I left- I had not even made it home yet when I got the call.

Thinking of you daily and wish I had more to say or something that would make you feel better..........


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 26, 2008)

Ohh Bonnie, just wanted to let you know you are never very far from my thoughts. (((HUGS))) and prayers. Take care, Corinne


----------



## kimbell (Oct 26, 2008)

I just wanted you to know that you and yours are in my prayers.

Stay strong in the faith that the Lord is with you. He loves you and will help you

through this hard time. God bless you

Love and thoughts, Kim


----------



## ShawneeCreek (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Larry Bonnie. May you find strength to get through this time.

Prayers for you and Larry.

Love and Light,

Jacquie


----------



## Marylou (Oct 27, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## AngieA (Oct 27, 2008)

In my thoughts and prayers always...Your a strong sweet soul.....I am so sorry you have to have this pain. God Bless Larry....and your family.


----------



## Yaddax3 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonnie:

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this incredibly difficult time.

Bob and Mary


----------



## Charlene (Oct 27, 2008)

thinking about you, bonnie.


----------



## Marylou (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 28, 2008)

Bonnie as you know I am always thinking of you and Larry in hopes that some miracles will happen. I hold a special spot in my heart for the both of you. Get some rest when you can.

Love ya!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 28, 2008)

Bonnie,

Thinking of you and praying for relief from pain for Larry. Please know that I am sending you some cyberhugs to comfort you and give you strength. You are never alone.

((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Charlene (Oct 28, 2008)

bump!





bonnie, you are in my every thought.


----------



## redwoodsong (Oct 28, 2008)

bumping with love, light, courage and faith





love as always,

Patty


----------



## Marylou (Oct 29, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Marylou (Oct 30, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 31, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------

